
Show HN: Tweek – Fast to-do weekly calendar app - losteden1
https://tweek.so
======
kareemm
I would love to see more todo lists take the weekly approach that lets you
slot todos in against meetings, for two reasons.

1\. When you do things on your list, they take up time. Putting them into a
calendar view makes a lot of sense because you have to balance those tasks
against the other time-based commitments you have (meetings, etc). When you
have a separate todo list and calendar, it's difficult to get an effective
view of how you're planning to spend your day.

2\. I like the weekly time horizon. A day is sometimes too short to make
meaningful progress, and a month is too long a time horizon to effectively
plan. A week feels right - you can plan it out and make a dent in your
project. But I've yet to see a todo list that lets you plan on this time
horizon.

Potential ways to improve:

1\. Sync with google cal to pull in my appointments

2\. Show me time slots so I can plan my todos around my meetings

~~~
bluewalt
I can't agree with you more. I never understood why calendar and todo apps are
separate apps.

At the time, Google Inbox tasks started to be visible in Google calendar, and
it was an excellent idea IMHO.

When I want to manage my day, I need to mix events and tasks. Events are not
related to me, I don't need to complete them. Tasks are. But for me, both
kinds of items need to be planned over the day.

Currently, I'm using a todo app only, even for calendar events. It seems hacky
to me, and I truly miss the calendar view, because 2-D visual representation
of the time is really more understandable for my brain, than a simple list.

So, for me, the perfect soft would be something like this one (I do like the
minimalistic UI), but with embedded calendar.

------
omarhaneef
Love the design too. Two things prevent me from using this:

1\. What if whomever is behind it doesn't get enough users and this whole
thing shuts down in a year? (one solution: have a save to local drive in
markdown[1] and sync with _box/_drive as an option)

2\. I already have all my info in my outlook/google/apple/etc calendar and it
already syncs with appointments, alarms, email etc. Do I have to type it all
here again and manually make sure the time is blocked off?

Otherwise this looks great.

[1] Is there a universal all-text calendar format?

~~~
kplaude
We're just launched. This is not our first launch and we take users content
very seriously. You can find out more about other products on our website
[https://fragment.lv](https://fragment.lv)

~~~
ghostpepper
Saying that you take it seriously is great, but that doesn't really address
the concerns of the parent.

I'd also like to adopt something like this if I knew it would not disappear in
a year. How do you plan to monetize it? Ads? Charging a monthly fee?

------
geraltofrivia
Possibly relevant excerpts from their privacy policy (to save you a click)

> SIA Scada uses the collected data for various purposes:

● To provide and maintain our Service

● To notify you about changes to our Service

● To allow you to participate in interactive features of our Service when you
choose to do so

● To provide customer support

● To gather analysis or valuable information so that we can improve our
Service

● To monitor the usage of our Service

● To detect, prevent and address technical issues

● To provide you with news, special offers and general information about other
goods, services and events which we offer that are similar to those that you
have already purchased or enquired about unless you have opted not to receive
such information

> We do not support Do Not Track ("DNT").

> We may use third-party Service Providers to monitor and analyze the use of
> our Service

> > Google Analytics

> > Behavioral Remarketing

> > Google AdWords

> > Facebook

src - [https://tweek.so/s/privacy.pdf](https://tweek.so/s/privacy.pdf)

~~~
losteden1
What is unusual in it? It's standard privacy policy conditions

~~~
geraltofrivia
Nothing unusual. As I said, I copied the content here to save you a click.
Personally, I'd like to read/discuss the privacy policy of most Show HN posts.

~~~
losteden1
I got it. Tnx! :-)

------
henryfjordan
Recommendation: All calendars should have a "Today" or "Now" button to return
to the current date as part of the nav options.

------
xmo
Interesting. I have been using Sunsama.com for the same use case. They have
pretty good integration with calendar, email, github and common task managers.
I particularly like their emphasis on daily and weekly planning ritual.

~~~
mopierotti
I'm also a big fan of Sunsama for my day-to-day. The recurring tasks,
subtasks, and task backlog are nice additions.

------
asimjalis
I like the app and see promise. One challenge for me is that I am used to
seeing dates in the month/day format rather than the day/month format. When I
see 10.08 I think it is October. Could this be customizable?

~~~
kplaude
Thanks for feedback, will add this feature in our next update

~~~
asimjalis
Thank you! You could do it based on geolocation perhaps. Or it could be a
toggle in the preferences next to the option to use Monday as the start of the
week. The thing I like about the app is the simplicity. I used to have a
calendar like this when I was in elementary school. It was nice to quickly see
what was due over the rest of the week.

------
jelevasi
Great job, really. I like when tools are simple and clear, but functional.
Looks like a paper journal I’d used for years. Simplicity is a new black.

~~~
losteden1
It's the main idea

------
anon1094
This is a great application. Thank you for creating it. I hope it stays simple
rather than falling prey to unnecessary complicated features.

Please do not add Google Calendar sync. It'll just become another time app at
that point with 37 time app integrations, a chrome extension with automatic
time tracking, weekly email-based reports, Zapier integrations, and next thing
you know you're a project management app.

The paper-like simplicity of it is very appealing.

------
gitgud
Looks and performs really well, awesome work!

Todo apps are not a new idea, this proves you can still make a successful
product even in the most competitive markets!

------
juliend2
I'm a fan of weekly view todo management. I've been using
[https://teuxdeux.com/](https://teuxdeux.com/) for quite a while, which was
good enough for my needs (+ supported markdown text formatting for items).

But apart from that, I really prefer Tweek's design over TeuxDeux. Seems more
usable (typography, spacing, etc).

~~~
losteden1
Tweek was created in July 2020 and now it’s trending :-)

------
gordon_freeman
My biggest problem with adding dates to To-Do tasks is that most of these
tasks I don't even have bothered to set date against. So my first impression
of this tool that combines calendar and To-Do is that it would create a mental
burden for me to think about the dates/days when all I want is to quickly add
a tasks to my list.

~~~
ahnick
This is why I enjoy using Google Tasks so much. Typically I don't have or want
to set a date for many items, but occasionally I do and occasionally I want
them to even be recurring. For these moments they show up right alongside my
other calendar entries. If you have a Gmail account and a Google Calendar and
are not using Google Tasks, then you should really try it out.

------
fibbery
I like it.

Some ideas for you:

\- a toggle to hide completed tasks

\- going into a menu to delete is too cumbersome. what if on drag a trash
target appeared (margins of the screen? bottom right) and then dragging to
there deleted it? with a recycle bin view to get the deleted tasks back if
desired.

~~~
kplaude
good idea, If you don't mind, I will put your requests no our roadmap
[https://tweek.nolt.io](https://tweek.nolt.io)

------
eitland
\+ A large part of me likes this.

\- It was not immediately obvious how to customize it

------
davinci26
This is awesome, I've been locking into this for such a long time.

I am using notion now and everything is there so if there was an integration
with it I would 100% use it

------
kanobo
The design is great, would be nice if it simply saved to localstorage if you
don't log in for those who aren't concerned about syncing and backing up.

------
ekanes
Love the easy way people can play with it, but it'd really help convey the
concept if you showed an example calendar all filled out!

~~~
kplaude
just made it :)

------
tethys
Got an error on signup: Failed to execute 'transaction' on 'IDBDatabase': The
database connection is closing.

------
losteden1
Tweek & [https://octopus.do](https://octopus.do) is the same team

------
aminozuur
I like the large text and simple design.

------
jdxcode
Checkboxes should just be an empty circle unless checked, other than that I
love it

------
keenmaster
You're onto something here. I hate having a separate calendar and task list.
With Tweek I can just scroll down and put unscheduled tasks in the "someday"
category. I also love the simple interface which emphasizes canvas size.
Honestly, great job. Ideally there would be a robust notification system on
the level of Google Calendar.

Semi-related anecdote: This reminds me of those free calendar planner booklets
you get in college, in a good way. Before college I didn't use any kind of
calendar. On my first day on campus, I got a calendar booklet from a random
lady and it changed my life. For some reason at the end of syllabus week I had
the impulse to put _all_ the homework deadlines, assignments, exams,
etc...from my syllabi into the planner. On _top_ of that I put all the same
stuff into my google calendar so that I get multiple notifications ahead of
important deadlines.

I was a procrastinator in high school, but in college I had better foresight
than most of my peers. I got homework done 1-2 weeks ahead of time. I would
get a dopamine rush from crossing an assignment off of my planner. Each
semester at the end of syllabus week, I would sit down for a few hours to fill
out my calendar booklet and my google calendar. I wouldn't stop studying until
I was satisfied with the number of things I scratched off on my booklet - and
if I didn't feel like doing the hard stuff, I would do my reading for next
week so I have more time for the hard stuff later on. Being productive was as
easy as opening this booklet that I carried with me everywhere and just doing
the next thing. I was super involved in campus activities because I always had
my studies taken care of. If my friends wanted to hang out, I would open the
booklet and see if I had enough things crossed off, otherwise they would be
met with a prompt "sorry I have stuff to do."

This sounds silly, but I am honestly not sure if I would have excelled so much
in college if a random lady didn't give me a calendar booklet as a freshman.
To this day I have not found an app that _feels_ the same way that that
booklet did for me. It would be wonderful if Tweek can be that app, but I also
wonder if there was something special about the dual analog and digital
experience of writing on paper + Google Calendar notifications. I would also
be able to star, highlight, circle, etc...different deadlines depending on the
nature of the deadline and its importance. You can do a lot more than mere
color coding on actual physical paper, but that is something that can be
replicated in a digital format.

I know the greatest thing about the calendar booklet: the _forward_ feeling it
gave me, and the satisfaction I got with scratching off or "defeating" tasks.
The ease with which it enabled to pounce on the next thing. The reason I speak
about feelings is because hormones and feelings have as much of an impact on
your productivity as logic. Neuroscientist Andrew Huberman discusses the
importance of feeling which way is forward in this podcast with Joe Rogan
[https://youtu.be/gLJowTOkZVo](https://youtu.be/gLJowTOkZVo)

~~~
ahnick
Have you tried Google Tasks? You can enter a task with or without a date. For
those that have dates they will show up on your Google Calendar, you can set
recurring tasks that occur every so often, and it sends notifications.

~~~
keenmaster
I did a few years ago. I didn't like how tasks were miniaturized and visually
de-emphasized relative to the rest of the calendar. I will give it another try
though and see how it changed.

------
jimmynopension
Can you make URLs auto hyperlinks that click to open in new tab please

------
ghostpepper
How is this funded, now and also a few years from now?

------
tmaly
great job, I like that it is simple enough that I can figure out how to use it
in less than 30 seconds.

------
FailMore
Remember

